# Indoor Wintering



## skramg (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been doing a tremendous amount of research on the topic of wintering bees indoor. Many past threads have been very helpful and informative. Ian's website has opened my eyes to what may be possible. I am looking into this with the hope of overwintering @200 single hives and 400-600 nuc's. The cost of replacement packages is reaching the point that it is becoming less and less cost effective to have bees. It would be nice to be able to take weaker hives and late season queen rite nuc's and have a chance of getting them through the winter. it just seems to me that if you can control the environment it would be a lot better than the highly fluctuating temperatures and humidity of a Wisconsin winter. 

It has been a while since a thread on bee source has taken off on this subject and i am hoping to get some input from people that have experience (good or bad) on the subject. Since i am located in a climate warmer than Manitoba i am planning on a room that can also have some additional cooling and air mixing capabilities to temper the outside air to help control humidity. i would be interested in hearing from anyone that has used cold water misting systems to help raise humidity. But what i would really like to hear is if you had it to start over again, what changes would you incorporate in your wintering shed? What problems do you encounter to be aware of, and how do you manage them?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Greg 

You mentioned being able to winter weaker hives. I would like to interject, not weaker hives, smaller hives. Weak hives will not winter any different regardless your wintering arrangement. I'd also add to winter bees indoors you may be able to achieve great success managing smaller units but those units need to be in tip top shape. Indoor wintering does not remove that winter stress factor, it just takes out those hard winter conditions. 

That all said, if you have the ability to cool the shed effectively, I feel once hives are put into an environment which does not fluctuate at all, they lock in their cluster size and "zone out" until later disturbed. Fluctuating temps within the shed keeps them too active and restless. Target that temp and try to keep it there. I use our incredible cold here to manage this issue and thinking of further investing into a cooling unit to manage those few mild days.

Keep out the light
Mix the air
Ensure proper air exchange


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I would look at palmers method. he has worked out a lot of details and it works well for him. back in the late 70's or early 80's there was a Canadian that wintered in a bldg. with outside entrances which he opened and shut. by controlling the temperature and humidity he controlled when they started to raise brood. his goal was to produce early packages. abj had an story about his system. maybe Ian knows about it?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup quite the strategy
But different than large scale indoor wintering


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

There are many guys around here also winter outdoors in both single and double hive arrangements with great success. They wrap them tight


----------



## skramg (Feb 27, 2014)

You are correct Ian, I should have said small instead of weak. The goal would still be to have a good young queen in each nuc and have them in a temporary staging yard after the last flow where I would have easy access to keep feeders on them to get them ready for winter. I think I have a good handle on this plan. I started with the queen rearing class at The university of Minnesota bee lab a couple years ago. Have Been working at a smaller scale for a while now on trying to develop this business plan. I am planning on following the same hygienic philosophy as the U. I will take another good look at the Palmer information, thanks beware10


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I make up 5 frames with cells May June, then continue making 5 frame units through the production season with surplus bulk bees and queens out of my mating nucs. Most of these are run under excluders as two queen units until the flow ends, then they winter in my shed as 3-4 framers. With a good spring these babies flourish


----------



## skramg (Feb 27, 2014)

have you tried feeding and adding pollen supplements in the spring before you move them outside? or do you think it is best to leave them as they are until back outdoors? What time of year do you normally plan on moving them back out? What weather conditions are you looking for in the spring before they get moved? ps: the new tower looks great!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

skramg said:


> have you tried feeding and adding pollen supplements in the spring before you move them outside? or do you think it is best to leave them as they are until back outdoors? What time of year do you normally plan on moving them back out? What weather conditions are you looking for in the spring before they get moved? ps: the new tower looks great!


Leave them alone until you move them out. Our only objective with indoor wintering is to get them through. Move them out when your spring weather breaks and it looks as winter temps are through. Typically it comes within days and I'm working to get the bees out a quick as I can.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

